# A BAD HAIR DAY!!



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Well, I finally took both dogs to a groomer for the 1st time to get stomach, pads & rear shaved etc.. I had been doing it myself(except for the rear shave part). And ALL i told them was to slightly trim Tripps mustache because it keeps getting into his food etc.. I told them not to cut anything else. I was VERY adament about that. I told them he has a lot of black tipping that i didnt want touched because it wont grow back.
Well.......they cut his bangs, ears, chin, tail, all of the face, & one side under his ear that had a lot of black tipping and tapered his legs. I was mortified!! I actually cried when i saw him. I know i probably am over reacting, but i was soooo mad. I could have cut his hair like that!  
Well, thanks for letting me blow off some steam!!  I tried to fluff his hair for the pictrures so he wouldnt look so bad. He still is soooo cute, isnt he!!  Um..........isnt he??


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

OM MY GOSH!!

He is ADORABLE!!!!!!

Don't be sad!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

He is cute, but I'd be royally ticked too. I still haven't let anyone groom any of my dogs because I keep hearing stories like yours. EEks!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Awwww, I think he still looks adorable! I hope you didn't pay for the grooming....I had this happen once with my first Havanese. I only wanted the hair trimmed from the corner of her eyes....the cut her bangs off! They knew I was MAD and didn't charge me for it~~~


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

You must have fluffed real well, because I think he looks darn adorable. I understand your disappointment and anger--I have a problem with people who are doing you a service and can not follow directions.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

He is still beautiful.  I hope you didn't pay for it too.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I agree with everyone here that he still looks extremely handsome! It is ashame that they did not listen to you, but you still have one handsome boy!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

He is SO adorable! I, honestly, don't think it looks bad at all, but I know how it feels to have someone *not listen* to you and botch up the cut!  I'm so sorry that happened........but he's still gorgeous!

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

No, i didnt pay. I should have listened to my gut feeling to not take him in. And that i was doing a good enough job myself. But i kept having people (including breeders) tell me to take dogs in every couple of months to get them 'professionally' done. So i really thought i would see a BIG difference.....boy, did i ever!!
How long do you all think it will take it to grow back?? And will it ever be the same?? He has no black tipping left on one side. Should i remove a portion of the one side so it matches? I dont know if that really matters.
He's 11 months old. THank you all so much for your time!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Shannon, that's just terrible that they didn't listen to you!!  You were adamant about it too - what on Earth were they thinking???!  

Tripp looks absolutely adorable still! Really. He has such a sweet face! I love his color and yes, I think it's a shame they cut off the black tips you loved so much, but what can you do? I'm very glad they didn't make you pay anyway. You poor thing! 

I wouldn't 'even things out' if I were you. I think he looks great like this. If you do want to trim here and there, I'd wait a few days, maybe even a week or so for you to no longer feel too upset over the grooming. Otherwise you might cut a little more than you'd like!  

I have heard so many horror stories as well. It's scary! There are cases of Havs coming back looking like Bichon Frises or show poodles!! Some groomers just have no clue as to what a Havanese looks like! 

I've been very lucky so far......... touch wood. My groomer only trims what I ask her to and we even disagreed on how much to pull from the ears, but I got my way. They only do a "maintance" which is what you were looking for and Iv'e been very happy so far. 

Hang in there and give Tripp some extra snuggles from me.  
How does Dreamer look?


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

No!!!! don't cut him....looks adorable...and rule of thumb! Never re-cut a bad cut - might look worse!! and guarantee it will only be shorter!!

it Will grow!!!!!

Catherine


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh Shannon I'm sure you were just sick, but honestly, he is gorgeous! I love his color and his coat looks beautful. It will grow back, and hopefully it will have the black tips again as before. Either way, he's absolutely lovely 
I hope the groomer got the picture that you weren't happy and listens better in the future to any other clients.

Beverly


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Dreamer looks the same. I told them dont cut her at all (im trying to grow her face hair & bangs out). So at least they listened to me on that one. 
I am not as upset as i was. When Tripp looks at you with those eyes & gives you a kiss, you cant help but just melt!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

If you lived in Mass I would have asked if you found the same groomer I did.. Boy did I cry my eyes out the first time Riley went to the groomers, I specifically told them not to cut his face only his paws, wee wee & bum bum. I too mentioned how the black tipping would not come back. Plus the fact of having to go through the growing out stage again grr. Needless to say I have never gone back…

Tripp still looks like a handsome devil, It may take a little while for it to grow back but it will. I wouldn’t bother trying to get both sides to match, that’s one of the things I love about the havanese markings, they look different from every angle.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Leeann, 

Yeah, i could have lived with just the bad haircut, but what upset me most was the black tipping thats gone. Oh well, live & learn. 
And no, i will not be returning to that groomer. I just cant do it.
Thanks everyone for your replys. You all are GREAT!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm trying to find a news story from a couple months ago to post here, but cannot seem to find it. Anyhow, it was about someone who took a dog to the groomer, and when they got home, the dogs ear fell off! The owner took the dog to the vet immediatly! The vet informed the owner that the dogs ear has been stuck back into place with glue. So, long story short, the groomer accidentally cut the dogs ear off and glued it back on in hope the owner would not find out.. hmmmmmmmmmmm... belive the grommer was fired and a court case is pending with the shopit happend at. So, next time you guys get upset at a bad cut, just be thankful your dogs still have both ears! 

With that being said, I'm very nervous of taking Mango to a groomer.. (5weeks till he comes home!)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Holy cow, Freeway. That's a nightmare of a story!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Here we go...


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I've only taken Dusty to a groomer once. I was so scared of a bad cut (after hearing Susan's story about Yoda and the one about Princess also) that I would not let them trim anything. I think I practically begged them to only give her a bath! No scissors! No trim of any kind! They did a good job. She came back very very fluffy, but no trims. I'm still scared to take her back though!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Finding the right groomer can be hard, I know I went through a few before I found one I was completely happy with. My groomer has a cage free environment and Riley loves it, he gets to run around and play with the other dogs till it is his turn then play some more when he is done. I love the fact that I can drop him off at 7:00 in the morning and pick him up at noon, this works great with my schedule and its like getting half a day of day care for free.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Speaking as a former groomer, what I did with new clients, was to write down all the instruction, go over them with the owner and have them sign. That way I protected myself and the majority of the time the client was happy. If anyone goes to a groomer for the first time. Bring a photo and written instructions and make the groomer sign it. Better yet stay with the dog the first time.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

OMG    I am blown away by that ear story! I can't imagine what that poor woman thought seeing the ear fall off!

Anyways, Tripp still looks absolutely adorable! I would have been so angry if that was Mirabel. Makes me think twice about taking her to be groomed. I could understand if you didn't give them directions but you did. There is a major communication problem at that groomers.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I am gald you posted this; we groom our dog but we are getting too busy now. I was looking into having someone groom him.....but I have heard to many stories just like yours. You tell them what to cut and where and they cut where ever they want 

I know you were very disappointed, and Iam sorry, but he is still adorable and there are alot of worst things that could have happened to him.

I do think I will just keep grooming my own dog, I don't think I can trust anyone now. 

Lynn


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!I'm sticking to grooming my own.


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Shannon that is horrible! 

Princess' bangs were cut when we brought her home~ and I am still flaming mad at that groomer months later.


He is still a cutie though!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

When I first read the post about the dog's ear, I thought sure it was an Internet hoax, How could any groomer cut off a dog's ear and try to hide it with superglue?? What kind of a human being would do that!!

I keep my two in puppy cuts and I take the groomer a photo of the puppy cut I want. If they don't use the photo then Sedona comes home looking a bit like a Bichon but if I re-supply a photo, it works out okay.

Susan


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

After reading about the ear falling off i guess i feel silly for complaining. It sure makes you never want to trust your dogs with anyone! 
Thats horrible!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well he still is cute......and now you can see his pretty eyes looking at you! Try to keep positive!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Trip is a looker. That groomer lost a client!!! sorry for the loss of your black tipping-- But he is one adorable Hav.


----------



## amymjd (Dec 22, 2006)

*bad hair day for my Lucy, too!*

Your dog looks like a million bucks compared to my poor lucy! Today was her first trip to the groomer as well. I felt it was clear when I asked her to trim around her eyes (so she can see) and just a slight trim on her feet. Well--I didn't even know she was mine when the groomer brought her out! Her ears are chopped, she's shaved to about 2 inches all over and she looks like a terrior. UGH...every dog walked out of that place with the same hair cut! I even brought in a dog book with a picture in case she didn't know what this breed should look like. Never again! How do you groom them at home???Amy


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Amy, do you have a picture of Lucy?? I too, gave them a picture of how i wanted the mustache to look. If Tripp came out shaved all over, i think i would have fainted. What did you do?
I bathe them every 1-2 weeks. I trim the pads & pluck the ears, trim the hair on their legs when grows past their feet, etc.. I brush them almost daily. The main thing i am not comfortable with still is trimming the nails and doing anal glands(i let the vet do that). At this point, i dont want their bodies trimmed. I want to leave it long. Tripp now looks like a sheep with his little head & legs & big poofy body. I can (almost)laugh at it now. At least he didnt get shaved all over, grr!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I have to chime in and let you all know that Brady had an incident at the groomer too. Now, I really like my groomer and she normally does a great job. We were on vacation for 8 days and Brady spent that time at his breeder whom I really like and takes very good care of him. He was scheduled to go get his haircut on Monday right after we got back. Well, he had a lot of fun at the breeders and came home a mess. After climbing in her pond, playing with the other dogs, and not getting brushed for a week (I think) he was covered in matts. When my husband took him to the groomer, he told her we did not want to punish him and that she could take him a bit shorter than usual if it would save him from having to go through brushing all the matts out. WOW, were we surprised when we picked him up. I will never make that mistake again. Next time I will hand the breeder a brush and ask her specifically to brush him every day. Let's just say his haircut is pathetic. I can't decide whether to cry or laugh. I am not posting a picture because he really does look that pathetic. Fortunately, it will grow back and we will never let this happen again! I just hope it grows back soon. I love to take him places and I am almost embarrassed for him right now to go places. He is so used to attention from everyone because he is such a cute dog, and I don't want him to be sad when people aren't making a fuss over him because he isn't too cute looking right now.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Poor Brady!! I had a pomeranian that came back from a groomer completly bald(imagine that!). They got us mixed up with another dog. I too didnt know whether to laugh or cry. He was very cute but its just not cute on a Havanese.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Aww I think Tripp looks beautiful...but yeah I'd be pissed off if it happened to me! I don't plan on goin to the groomers. That could all change at some point--since I currently don't even have my dog LOL! but I am planning on grooming at home. Then I won't have to worry about someone shaving him down!  

*I've had bad haircuts at the Beauty shop before and now I take a ruler with me so we can all agree how much an inch or two is!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> *I've had bad haircuts at the Beauty shop before and now I take a ruler with me so we can all agree how much an inch or two is!


Unfortunately, I think that is one of the best beauty shop tips I have heard for anyone who has some length to their hair. I hate when they say they are taking off a half inch and you notice that your hair is at least four inches shorter. A ruler doesn't lie. 

By the way, you guys have some doozy grooming stories to tell!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't think I'll EVER get Gucci groomed after reading this thread!!  lol

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG, what a horrific story about that poor ShihTzu!!!   I can't even imagine someone GLUING the ear back!!!!! I hope that groomer never has the chance to groom again.  

Some scary stories here! Hopefully, it means most of us will either make triply sure the groomer understands what we're asking for, or they will allow us to stay for the first time. My groomer prefers we wait out of sight when she does the pups' nails and foot trim. When she bathes, trims for hygiene and brushes Ricky out, I leave cuz it takes about an hour and she definitely does not want me in sight because Ricky or Sammy would start whining for me.

I already have pictures printed out for that first puppy cut..... who knows when that will be though!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I think he is still very very adorable. 

How often should you groom if you keep them in a puppy cut?
That is what we want to do with our first havanese!!!

Thanks,
Meg


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I like the look of them long. It takes some extra time and effort, especially with Kodi, but I knew that going in. I trim around their eyes, feet, rear, etc. Sometimes I cut the ears shorter, but I like the natural look. 

Kodi was shaved down about a year ago, and his hair is just back to the length it was then. I hope it grows out a little longer. Shelby has never been cut, except for when I trim her.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, what a terrible story!!! I have an excellent groomer who's been doing my poodles from the very beginning and he used to do a lot of show poodles as well. I guess I will leave him a bigger tip next time for not injuring my babies.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I am going to have to take Casper to the groomer, we gave him a bath today and his under side area is full of mats. I don't think we can shave them. I think I will do what Debbie suggested; write down what I want and have the groomer sign it.


Lynn


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I HIGHLY recommend that. I had arranged to talk with the groomer when i dropped them off, but they made a mistake on the time & i couldnt wait for her. So i tried to relay info to the drop off person. It didnt work.:jaw: 
But you know, Tripp is so cute no matter what you do to him. He just makes me melt!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

I think he looks just adorable. Havanese are just sooo lovable and adorable no matter how their coat is groomed. I have not had my dogs groomed the way I have requested yet. I have given up. I think the real problem is that some groomers are not familiar with the breed and they do not take the time to research how they should look. I have taken pictures to my groomer and they still don't come back the way I want. I am still searching in my area for a groomer that actually has alot of experience with Havanese. But your dog is still beautiful and I like the cut.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I am always having that problem with MY hair stylist. I keep taking in pictures on how i want it & it never is how i want it. Should we expect more from our groomers?? :frusty: lol


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Shannon, 

I would change both the hair stylist and the groomer.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Actually, i have changed stylists several times since i move to VA. I just cannot find someone i LOVE. But i did just find someone who shows promise.Maybe its just me!! :argue:


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Did you check with your vet? They may recommend someone. My vet recommended a wonderful groomer who is semi-retired. I stayed with her and helped her with Houston. It was great! She showed me how to do a lot myself. The best was she only charged $18.00 which I thought was a steal for grooming, nail clipping, ear plucking, bath and blow dry. She did have a sign noting that she charges more if the dogs have mats.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Rita said:


> Did you check with your vet? They may recommend someone. My vet recommended a wonderful groomer who is semi-retired. I stayed with her and helped her with Houston. It was great! She showed me how to do a lot myself. The best was she only charged $18.00 which I thought was a steal for grooming, nail clipping, ear plucking, bath and blow dry. She did have a sign noting that she charges more if the dogs have mats.


Holy cow!!! :jaw: ONLY $18 ?? Wow! If you're happy with how this groomer works on Houston, then keep her!! You'll never find a price like that anywhere, I don't think. I think it's great that you can stay and watch too. Wish my groomer would let me do that. I understand about the pups crying for us when they see us, but maybe I can actually help?! Oh well.......

Our vets clinic also grooms and they charge an arm and a leg!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

I did like her a lot. I think I got lucky. We talked the whole time; it was like being at the human salon. I do think groomers are like anything else. You have to weed through them and what works for you doesn't work for someone else. The vet recommended her and I liked her a lot. My neighbor didn't like her but her dog is not used to being groomed and she is older. Plus she was all matted.

I do think you have to watch large retail stores. I think the groomers move around a lot. My neighbor took hers their first and they actually cut the dog and she needed stitches. Plus, they asked her to pay. That is crazy!!!!!!!!!

Hopefully, everyone finds one that works. It is so frustrating until you find one. Another place to find out about groomers is at the pet store. If I see a dog that is well groomed walking through the store, I ask the owner where they go.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I had two people recommend groomers to me; so I called them to check them out. They were both highly recommend by these people. Both groomers were scheduled out for the next two weeks, both knew and had groomed Havanese dogs. So there are Havanese dogs somewhere aroung me, that is exciting:hail: The first groomer upset me, said if I had a 8 month old Havanese and had not had him to the groomers before now, he probably was a mess. I told him I had been grooming every week -two weeks myself, just had a few mats on his stomach. :frusty: I liked the next one I called better, she said I could come and stay during the grooming but I have to wait until June 14th to get in:juggle: I hope that means she is good???:flypig:


----------



## Oreo55 (May 22, 2007)

Don't worry, he's still absolutely adorable! Sorry about your bad circumstance with the groomer. I hope you find a better one next time!

Pardon me for going slightly off-topic, but what do you think is a good age to take your Havanese puppy to the groomer for the first time?


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

That is a good situation to be able to stay with your dog while being groomed. In our area we have mobile groomers that come to the house. I have been tempted to try one but have not done so yet. My groomer usually cuts both of my dogs shorter than I expect but it always grows back in a very nice looking cut. They have a few Havanese as clients but are really stumped with my Bolonka:frusty: . (Lynn, love the picture of your dog with the giggling carrot)


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lynn, that's great news! I hope this groomer is someone you feel comfortable with and can bring Casper to regularly. Good luck and let us know after the appt. how things went!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Lola said:


> They have a few Havanese as clients but are really stumped with my Bolonka


Why?


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

They never heard of a Bolonka and can't seem to follow the picture that I have of her breed. But for the time being it is the only groomer in the area that I has a large client base of small breeds.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I think your little Balonka looks really cute. Maybe with practice your groomer will actually be able to do the cut to your liking.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank you Julia. We love her and our little Havanese. They get along so well together and are very entertaining. The Bolonka cut is very similiar to the Havanese. The only difference that I can tell is that the Bolonka is supposed to have a longer sort of a Foo Man Choo type mustache. (spelling?) That is what seems to baffle my groomer. So he just grooms them the same and it works fine. They both seem to enjoy the groomer and do not have a melt down when going there so for now it works.


----------

